# MFF: Fly to Midway or O'hare



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 24, 2010)

Please don't answer this solely on the title.

Heres the deal. I can get a flight into O'Hare for MFF for about $190 round trip. That's great because I can catch a shuttle to the con for free and I'm close.

OR

I can catch a flight to Midway on Southwest for $140. It would appear Southwest don't fly to O'Hare? From there it's about a 2 hour trip by train to O'Hare, where I can catch the shuttle. This is longer and an absolute pain in the ass, but I save around $30 when you account for the train both ways. I also don't have to pay for my bag this way.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 24, 2010)

O'Hare is TONS closer to Rosemont, where MFF is held. Personally, I'd fly into O'Hare. 

But there's nothing wrong with Midway, either, as long as you're okay with having to catch trains with your luggage in tow and such. You would just want to make sure you know when your train is, and make sure you can catch it. Because the shuttles are pretty constant, you don't have to worry about them.

I like the convenience factor of Get to O'Hare > Catch Shuttle > Get Off at Rosemont And YOU'RE THERE.
But then again, I don't have to pay for it. Saving $30 and not having to pay bag fees is really nice.

At least once you get off the shuttle in Rosemont you are VERY close to the convention center, so that's a relief either way.

Sorry if none of that is particularly helpful. But really it's all about whether you value time or money more. 

I wish I could go to MFF this year ;_; Unfortunately it is the WEEK BEFORE I come home for Thanksgiving break >_<


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 24, 2010)

Depends. If you're a patient person, just get an early flight into Midway and save yourself some money.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you really pressed for money? $30 for so much more hassle doesn't really seem worth it to me. Given it's always nice to have extra spending money if your wallet's tight, it's also a pain to have to go through a lot on the way to a con.

Personally I just like to be THERE XD no extra mess in-between.

But $30 (plus bag cost savings) can get you an extra meal, or some shiny new artwork. It all kind of depends on you.


----------



## DuncanHusky (Aug 26, 2010)

Steel, it sounds like you've pretty much captured the pros and cons of the situation - it all comes down to what your time is worth to you, I reckon.

A couple of items, just so everyone knows:
1.) If you get off the Blue Line Rosemont Station (one stop before O'Hare) you are about a two-block walk from the Hyatt Regency O'Hare. If it's raining or unseasonably cold, it's perfectly understandable why you might want to take the Blue Line all the way to O'Hare, though.
2.) Just to correct a small misconception, Cloudy, the free shuttle that was mentioned is for the Hyatt Regency O'Hare and takes you right to the front door of the hotel. Midwest FurFest is not in Rosemont Convention Center (even though we're right across the street from it) and we don't have any plans to move there in the foreseeable future. The Hyatt O'Hare has over 100,000 square feet of function space and we haven't even begun to use all of that!

If anyone has any questions about getting around Chicago and making their way to and from O'Hare, please don't hesitate to drop me a line at hotel.2010@furfest.org.

-Duncan da Husky
Hotel Liaison
Midwest FurFest 2010


----------



## Senora Kitty (Aug 28, 2010)

I will be flying into Midway. I saved WAY more then $30 by doing so since the tickets I was looking at (at the lowest price) was $280-$300. I got the Southweast flight to Midway, and I will be flying in early in the morning, arriving around 10am. I am sure there are hotel shuttles there that go around to different hotels. I don't mind paying for one. I would do the train but I have medical conditions that would make carrying my luggage through all that very hard. Then there are always Taxis.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 28, 2010)

Fly to O'Hare, swing by Johnnie's for Italian beefs, then go to MFF


----------

